Ask HN: What to do in a household where self-isolating could be difficult? - badrchoubai
======
sigmaprimus
Find a roommate? Or is that the problem? I think the question needs to be a
bit more specific.

~~~
totetsu
Possibly the roommate is the problem? Shared kitchen/bathroom etc.

